# Streams ruckeln in Chrome



## Wolli (9. Mai 2013)

moin,

ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig. ich habe seit einiger zeit das problem, dass diverse streams auf twitch.tv mit 720p/1080p in regelmäßigen abständen ruckeln (alle 3-4 sekunden) und dadurch das ansehen unmöglich wird.
ich dachte erst es könnte am treiber liegen,weil ich den 13.5 benutzt habe. mit dem offiziellem 13.4 hat es aber auch nichts geändert.
flashplayer/ chrome neuinstallieren hat leider auch nichts gebracht. habe auch schon versucht die hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren aber irgendwie haben die die option wohl rausgenommen in den flash player settings.

hardware kann der signatur entnommen werden

bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2013)

Dein Internet aber nicht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Mai 2013)

Liegt an der Webseite oder am browser und bestimmt an deiner i-net verbindng
Webseite Sehr wahrscheinlich
browser nimm mal für diese seite IE oder firefox
Internet nun ein besseren flatrate tarif über kabel
keine wahl, dann willkommen im Klub. Das ist dann Pech.


----------



## Wolli (9. Mai 2013)

natürlich das wichtigste wieder vergessen. denk aber internet sollte nicht das problem sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade auch nochmal mit IE 64bit getestet und gleiches ergebnis


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Mai 2013)

tja dann liegt es am browser


----------



## ColorMe (9. Mai 2013)

Es liegt nicht am Browser und auch nicht an der Leitung.
Das ZAUBERWORT heißt Routing. Gerade Twitch und viele andere Streaming-Dienste haben ein schlechtes Routing.

Was da Hilft? Im Chrome beispielsweise die seite mit Strg+R laden (das hilft aber nicht immer). Ansonsten auch gern mal regionale Seiten besuchen (de.twitch.tv etc.) oder den Router neu starten. Gerade bei Twitch ist das ein altbekanntes Problem und wird auf 99% der Channels auch genau mit dieser Antwort beantwortet.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Mai 2013)

Und was lädt man mit strg+R?


----------



## ColorMe (9. Mai 2013)

Lädt die Seite komplett neu, ohne auf bereits im Speicher zurückgelegte Elemente zuzugreifen (Neuverbindung).


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2013)

Es kann wohl auch an Twitch selber liegen, wenn gerade irgendwas großes läuft.


----------



## Wolli (9. Mai 2013)

aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass freunde die jeweiligen streams ohne probleme gucken können und nur bei mir ruckelt es.
hab ja irgendwie die vermutung, dass es was mit der karte zusammenhängt. die gpu auslastung schwankt ständig zwischen 0 und 20% was vllt die ruckler verursachen könnte, deshalb wollte ich auch die hardware acceleration ausschalten, was aber nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Mai 2013)

So webseiten aufruf video probleme bekome ich ständig mit dem player bei gameone.Und bei dehnen liegt es daran das die webseite das vorrausladen falsch eingestelt hat. zeit statt % im HTML
da macht man garnix ausser man lädt den link falls möglich mit jdownloader runter.
Vielleicht macht ja das google chrome und nennt es aktualisieren


----------



## Wolli (28. Mai 2013)

habe mein problem weitesgehend lösen können dank diesem video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MSY_hK2D54
generell legt man einfach eine eingehende firewall regelung fest, damit wohl die download limitierung von den twitch servern aufgehoben wird.


----------

